# Got My Settlement Visa, now what?



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello All,

First,

Thank you all for the awesome help you provide regarding questions that I have.

Here is my situation:
I have received my 27 month settlement visa(even though I have been married for 6 years) and it is valid from December 1.

I am moving to UK on Jan 25 and my new job starts on Feb 15.

When can I apply for my permanent resident permit and do I have to take life in the UK test even though I am a US citizen?
Also where do I apply for this visa and life in UK test?

When is the earliest I can apply etc..

Thanks in advance for help!

Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First,
> 
> ...


You can apply for ILR (indefinite leave to remain) 4 weeks short of 2 years from your date of arrival, which will be late December 2013. 
Yes, you must pass Life in the UK test. You can take it at any time you are in UK, so I suggest you prepare for it and take early on.
For Life in the UK test, see Life in the UK Test website
For ILR application, see UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(M)
I suggest you pay extra for same-day premium service, otherwise you will be kept waiting for several months until your application is processed.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Yusuf623 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First,
> 
> ...


Since you have been married for 6 years and if your passport is stamped with "SETTLEMENT SPOUSE/CP(KOL REQ" visa then all you are required to do is sit the Life in the UK test and apply for ILR immediately.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Really?????? I didn't know that- How do I find the correct answer to this as Joppa is saying something else...

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I will check my passport to make sure and see what it says I believe it does- will double check and report back on this.

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I checked my Visa and it says the following:

Type: Multiple

Settlement Spouse/CP (KOL REQ) then my wifes name after that

Valid from 12/1/11 to 3/1/14

No recourse to public funds

0 depenedents- which doesent make sense as I have 2 kids (both are UK passport holders though bc of wife)

SO WHAT IS THE PROCESS- do i have to wait 2 years or just take test and apply for ILR

Any links or confirmation on this and who do I speak to?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

??????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> I checked my Visa and it says the following:
> 
> Type: Multiple
> 
> ...


I've missed the bit about your 6 years of marriage. Your visa endorsement does allow you to pass the test and apply for ILR straight after (KOL REQ is the clue). In your situation they used to issue an indefinite leave to enter visa, subject only to passing Life in the UK test on arrival. but now they can only issue a 27-month visa with KOL REQ endorsement, which means you have to pay again to apply for ILR upon passing the test.
0 dependants is correct, as your British-citizen children aren't included in your visa, as they aren't subject to immigration control (have right of abode, like your wife).


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Joppa for the clarity- I have been been married for more than 5 and on my 6th year now.

Also- can I for example enter lets say after 1 year of my visa issue date- land in UK and take test 8 weeks after I land- then apply for ILR????

I wish I had known if that's the case as I rushed everything thinking that I need to enter UK before March 1 as my issue date was from December 1. Ahhhhhh

If it is then I guess everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks Joppa for the clarity- I have been been married for more than 5 and on my 6th year now.
> 
> Also- can I for example enter lets say after 1 year of my visa issue date- land in UK and take test 8 weeks after I land- then apply for ILR????
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do that but you may be quizzed about the long delay in travelling to UK, and you may have to come up with a convincing answer. Normally a couple would want to be together sooner rather than later, and your reason for delay must be unconnected with your relationship, such as work situation.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Joppa- I plan to leave on jan 25 anyway now since I bought my ticket, accepted new Job etc...all happens for a reason I believe.

I will study for the test and give it within 3 to 4 months after my arrival.

What documents do I need to show for this last process of ILR? I was thinking the following, let me know if this is good enough and I am thinking on the right track.

1. Joint bank statement
2. Job offer letter stating my salary
3. Paystubs from my new job
4. Cellphone bill with both our names

Would that be sufficient?

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

?????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks Joppa- I plan to leave on jan 25 anyway now since I bought my ticket, accepted new Job etc...all happens for a reason I believe.
> 
> I will study for the test and give it within 3 to 4 months after my arrival.
> 
> ...


See Section 10 of application form SET(M):
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/settlement/formsetm0420091.pdf

You'll need a lot more documents that those you mention, such as marriage certificate and evidence of cohabitation. Plus evidence of meeting Knowledge of English and passing Life in the UK test.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Joppa,

What is meeting of knowledge test?? Does it make a difference I am a full citizen of US?

Where do I take and how can I take life in Uk test?

Thanks in advance,
Yusuf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Joppa,
> 
> What is meeting of knowledge test?? Does it make a difference I am a full citizen of US?
> 
> Where do I take and how can I take life in Uk test?


You don't need an English language test as you are citizen of a majority English-speaking country. But you still need to pass the Life in the UK test.
See details on how to prepare for, book and take your test in Life in the UK Test website


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> See Section 10 of application form SET(M):
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/settlement/formsetm0420091.pdf
> 
> You'll need a lot more documents that those you mention, such as marriage certificate and evidence of cohabitation. Plus evidence of meeting Knowledge of English and passing Life in the UK test.


I believe the information on requirement for a couple married for 4+ years living abroad is unclear. The form (SET(M)) appears to be focused for a couple who fulfill the requirement of living in the UK for 2 years when applying for ILR, hence makes it little tricky on how to fill the form, as my wife and I are in the same situation.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any suggestions as I agree with Manny on this as the application is very much geared towards the 2 year requirement people???

Are you guys sure this is the right application??

Thanks,
Yusuf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

???????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yusuf623 said:


> Any suggestions as I agree with Manny on this as the application is very much geared towards the 2 year requirement people???
> 
> Are you guys sure this is the right application??


Those applying outside UK will complete online or paper form VAF4A. It's a general form for all kinds of family reunion, so you need to tailor your answers accordingly. While there is no separate form for those having been together 4+ years, if you satisfy all your requirements, you will be issued with 27-month visa with KOL REQ endorsement. What it means is as soon as you pass your Life in the UK test on arrival, you can apply for indefinite leave to remain straightaway (but still have to pay the full fees). If you have already passed your test (say on your previous stay in UK - it has no time limit), then you will get indefinite leave to enter visa.


----------

